# Are hydrometers different?



## Wannabe (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there a difference between a wine hydrometer and one for beer?


----------



## Julie (Feb 22, 2011)

No, my husband makes beer and we go back and forth with the hydrometer but heaven help me it I would use his carboy or bottling bucket for my wine!


----------



## Wannabe (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. I was just wondering because the one I'm using looks quite different from the ones I've seen on-line. Just thought there might be a difference


----------



## Dugger (Feb 22, 2011)

There is another type of hydrometer for high alcohol spirits - they're called a proof and traille ( sp?) hydrometer and are different from a wine/beer one.


----------



## Wannabe (Feb 22, 2011)

This one is similar to most I've seen but then the weighted end is a little different. Instead of smooth and then pointed on the end like a bullet, it's different. The end has a narrow section and then flares out to the same diameter as it was before. Hard to describe but it looks a bit like you took one of the others and tied a string around the end and squeezed really hard. Sort of hourglass shaped and then round on the end instead of pointed.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2011)

There are a few different hydrometers out there. Some are triple scale and some are not. I think there are 3 or 4 different kinds before we even get into the ones just for high abv which will not work in beer or wine nor vice versa.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2011)

Then there is the Thermo hydrometer which is what I use and love it!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 23, 2011)

There are different hydrometers and within the same brand/kind they tend to read slightly different from each other. Can't calibrate them. But consistancy is what's important.

Luc did research and testing on hydrometers. You could search this forum or visit his site to read about it. Very interesting.


----------

